# Husband as ''trailing spouse''



## stork (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am a British citizen currently working in the UAE. Me and my wife are thinking of relocating the family to Malaysia. The chances are my wife would be the ''lead partner'' as her company may well arrange a transfer to KL. 

Could anybody tell me the rules on women being in the lead role with the husband as a dependent? We also have one child. 

I would also like to work once the family is settled. Will this be possible? 

I do manage to keep my career going here in The Gulf under the same circumstances, but there are quite a few blind eyes being turned I can tell you. 

Any information would be gratefully received. 

Many thanks, 

Simon.


----------



## viv.destiny (May 28, 2008)

Hi,

I do know of a British man here on dependent spouse visa. He's perfectly happy with it while starting a small internet home business. Hardly anyone gives him funny looks :-D but even if they do, it's in good humor.

You can't work full time with a dependent visa bt if you found a job you can ask your employer to apply for a work permit for you. Work permits for skilled executives usually issued for 3 years and renewable. If you're holding a key post, you may get a 5-year employment pass.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It will seem sort of backwards to the Malays. A woman I met on a train once told me that Malaysian women expect their husbands to get jobs while they start businesses. So if what you end up doing is starting a business, it will be a familiar pattern, at least. And welcome!


----------

